
Mmm! I love raisins made with SELECT * FROM [Equipment Table]! (pic) - mattjaynes
http://worsethanfailure.com/Articles/Classics-Week-Chocolate-Covered-SQL-.aspx
======
brett
I guess PG didn't entrust his admin duties to anyone while he's on vacation. I
expected this to be killed a while ago.

~~~
vegashacker
I think he kills stuff that's wildly off-topic. This is still about making
webapps, which is a stone's throw from making a business (well, maybe only if
you've got a good arm). I'd say this is about as on-topic as, say, much of the
Lisp-related stuff that is posted here. And my 2 cents is that this shouldn't
be killed.

~~~
brett
Trying... to... resist.. arguing pointless stuff...

It's hopeless: First, you're clearly not alone in thinking it should not be
killed. This is social site and you could make a good argument that that is
plenty of reason to leave it up. Regardless...

I've had show dead on since I signed up and have sorta noted what gets killed.
Humorous images most always get killed. Especially if they start to climb up
the homepage.

Now for the superfluous nitpicking that I encourage everyone to ignore:

Image of bag of chocolates w/ sql on it both about making webapps _and_ as
pertinent as prose about programming languages? I'm lost on the webapps part
and I don't buy the Lisp part. I'm not saying it does not have it's place.
It's funny and funny's good; you could even argue it's an interesting
commentary on technical industry at large if you chose to. But any lessons you
might glean from that image are limited to something like _don't blow it so
hard that you look like one of the most incompetent people on the planet_. I
think we're all way past that. At least I could _theoretically_ use Lisp
knowledge in my startup if I wanted too. Further learning about Lisp is not
going to hurt my programming ability, which as a hacker is pretty central to
any startup I'm involved in.

~~~
vegashacker
I think we're actually pretty much in agreement, just with a slightly
different conclusion. If a lot of these "funny image" posts started cropping
up, that would not be good (and maybe that's reason enough to nix this
puppy?), but I'd never seen anything like this bag of chocolates, and it got a
chuckle out of me, so I gave it the upvote. Programming languages prose...
definitely more pertinent.

You're right, the picture might not have to do webapps. I think I was
imagining those square brackets were the result of some ASP gone astray, but I
don't actually know what ASP looks like, so why would I assume that?

Now I'm going to downvote myself and go to bed.

~~~
brett
Fair enough. It's as much about relevancy as it is about the level of
discourse around here. And, whatever the value of the post, it's led to to
thoughtful and even handed discussion so I'm hard pressed to complain about
the latter.

